# To correct Page Number '0' in Word



## DEPurdy (Jun 8, 2003)

I am in Operating System MS Office XP, with Word 2000 (even though the document properties state Word 2002) and the page number is 0 Section 1 Page 1/3. How do I get the page number to read 1 instead of 0?

Thanks!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Select the page number. Hit the page number formatting button on the header/footer toolbar. Make sure it says Start at 1 and not zero.


----------



## DEPurdy (Jun 8, 2003)

Dreamboat,

I have tried that several times that way and via the format page number under insert. I can not get that page number to change to any other number. It is stuck on zero!

Thanks Though!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Send the file?
[email protected]


----------



## sree (Jul 9, 2003)

Try this link on XP Word
http://www.mvps.org/word/FAQs/Numbering/PageNumber0.htm


----------



## DEPurdy (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the official reasoning and remedy. It was excatly what I discovered while experimenting with a particular file.


----------

